# "wedding for a grand"



## FEDup1981

Dunno if anyone else knows about this but the Holiday Inn group, are doing a wedding package for under a grand.

heres a link to the rotherham one :https://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/1/en/hotel/emart

The package is meant to include the hall hire, food for day & nite, and a room for the happy couple on the night.

Dont be put off by the holiday inn name, cos the hotel in rotherham, is a top hotel, that costs a fortune.

Have a look see if its done in ur area.

Just thought id share! x


----------



## Dizzy321

Oooo thats so good! I dont know whow to check if there is one close to me :blush:


----------



## Kimboowee

If only there was one near me that did it!


----------



## polo_princess

I cant find anything about it for a grand? :confused:


----------



## Sovereign

polo_princess said:


> I cant find anything about it for a grand? :confused:

There's a little section at the side. Says it is for £999 x


----------



## Kimboowee

It sounds quite good, alot of places are trying things like £2000 weddings but it normally includes flowers, linen and food, but only for 30/40 people, ideal if you dont have alot of family or want a intimate wedding


----------



## luvbunsazzle

It was in the paper a wee while back, i think it might of been news of the world or something.


----------



## x-amy-x

Ooo... just noticed this new section!


----------



## jen1604

x-amy-x said:


> Ooo... just noticed this new section!

Me too!
Exciting xxx


----------



## Eoz

ME!!! I have booked my wedding in the holiday inn here!! It is very posh indeed.

However there are snags.The £1000 is for 35 people.A sit down 2 course meal and a drink per guest.You get a dj for the evening and a function room and exclusivity of the business area.You get a few bonus thrown in.Room to get ready,overnight stay,cake stand etc.The snags are the hidden extras.We upped our meal to a 3 course and added a few extra guests.That isn't to bad but then to have food in the evening it was more than the day reception.We have added a few things and the whole thing will cost £2800.This is a sit down meal for 45.Evening do for 100,the kids room and a drinks package.It is fab and we can pay in installments.Oh and you still have to pay for a registrar x

I have a copy of the package I will happily email it to any of you xxxx


----------



## lollylou1

i go to the gym at a holiday inn hotel and its really lovely and i have seen a few wedding parties having photos taken etc whilst i have been coming and going good price for a package though

Lou
xxx


----------

